# Sports, 7d or 5d II?



## IDLaxStar (Nov 5, 2010)

I am looking to get a nicer camera for shooting sports. What is your guys opinion on these two camera for sports. I know the 7d has a lot more fps, but I heard that the 5d II does a lot better in low light which i will be in a lot with high school football. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks guys


----------



## Hardrock (Nov 5, 2010)

I say go with the 7d ... because it has better autofocusing, higher fps, the 1.6 crop factor for the lens.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2010)

Better in low light won't matter if you can't hit your focus....and I believe the 7D has a better AF system.  

And a nice fast lens might matter more than which of these two cameras you choose.


----------



## IDLaxStar (Nov 5, 2010)

I willbe getting a nice lens too. Probably 70-200 2.8 I


----------



## Munky (Nov 5, 2010)

*7D Better Af & 8FPS!*


----------



## CNCO (Nov 5, 2010)

Nikon doesn't make a 7D or a 5DII, just kidding. If I switched it would be the 7D.


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 6, 2010)

I shoot with both.

For action shots, fast AF, and the need for speed, 7D.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 6, 2010)

nikon d3s!

OH wait.. thats not an option..


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2010)

7D all the way...5D's AF module is just too centrally-weighted and weak...the 7D was designed to be an economical sports/action crop-body camera...the 5D-II was designed to be an economical full-frame High-MP camera for slower, more-deliberate work.


----------



## mistertee (Nov 6, 2010)

d700


----------



## davisphotos (Nov 6, 2010)

I would suggest the 7D-I have the 5D MkII, and I love it, but I often use my 70-200 on my 30D for the extra reach, and from what I've heard, the AF and FPS on the 7D is much better than the 5D.


----------



## iRay808 (Dec 5, 2010)

CNCO said:


> Nikon doesn't make a 7D or a 5DII, just kidding. If I switched it would be the 7D.



That's what i was gonna say lol jp :lmao:


----------



## daarksun (Dec 26, 2010)

the 7D is excellent in low light and the AF is great for action, animals, landscapes & portraits. Its an awesome all around camera for a great price. The 5DmkII is an sweet full frame camera but the AF is much slower. The camera is geared towards landscapes and portraits. Doesn't mean you can't use the 5D, but the keeper rate will surely be a lot less.

I would love to have the 5D to pair up with my 7D. A great combo.


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 10, 2011)

Everything about the 7D makes it an awesome sports camera. 

you can see my results with it on my blog: Cincinnati Photojournalist - Photographer, writer, designer - Sam Greene


The 5D2 lacks the tracking autofocus, doesn't have 19 cross-type focus points, shoots too slow, costs more, doesn't give you a nice 1.6 crop factor... 

I've been using the 7D for college sports for more than a year now and it never lets me down.


----------



## daarksun (Jan 15, 2011)

If you've completed any research then you know the 7D is the better all around unit. Especially for sports. It has the longer reach with the 1.6 sensor, faster AF system and the 8fps. It is also excellent in low light.

You can also consider the Nikon D7000, the newest Nikon product. It's 16.3mp sensor is excellent but I am not sure about the new AF system it uses and how well it will handle sports. 

I would shy away from Nikon's D90 as it's limited to the 12.3mp sensor, it's old and due to be replaced soon.  The problem with the D90's 12.3mp format is that with sports you may need to crop. When you start cropping on a 12.3mp image you seriously crop on the max size you can print with quality.


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 26, 2011)

Basically what everyone stated. 7D is the way to go!


----------



## JasonLambert (Jan 26, 2011)

As a 5DMKII shooter I would choose the 7D for sports... If you were working with weddings and portraits I would recommend the 5D all the way!


----------



## rdukeshire (Jan 29, 2011)

As stated before, if your working any sport which your not right on top of, the 1.6 factor is a huge benefit.  I currently use the 7d with the 100-400 L lens for Golf and love reach of both together.  If you cant afford the bigger boy toys, it's a great compromise.


----------

